# AC Recharge 2006 Nissan Altima 2.5S



## snettnin (May 31, 2011)

I just noticed that my altima is not blowing as cool as it was before. I was thinking about recharging the AC myself with some of the kits at walmart. I see the adaptors under the hood. I was just wondering if anyone had any experience doing this if so is there anything special I should watchout for or can i just refill it with the Recharge cans?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Freon shouldn't need to be added unless there is a leak. Dye is installed in the freon from the factory, so you should have a shop check it for leaks with a UV light. As far as the recharge cans from Walmart, or any parts store, the cans come with a gauge for the low side, but not for the high side, so it only gives you half of the information one needs to properly monitor and diagnose the system.


----------

